# Best compatible ExpressCard wifi cards?



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 27, 2008)

I need a wifi card for my MacBook Pro (preferably N, but G is OK), and an ExpressCard version seems the best choice, however I'm having a really hard time finding one in stores, much less one that I know is Mac compatible. It seems the PC-world's reluctance to move on from PCMCIA is slowing down progress in this area. 

There must be an expressCard wifi card out there that works with a MBP running leopard. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## apple repair (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to know as well.
I heard this card supports N on MacBook Pro, but it's $150


----------

